# Usain Bolt or The Road Runner who would win in a race?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

If the road runner was real, who would win in a race?


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

It depends on whether or not there was a mountain with a fake, painted on tunnel opening on the course. If so, it's The Roadrunner all the way, as he could always run right through those. Usain Bolt would try and end up with a bent nose.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Zlatan


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Usain Bolt only can sprint for hundreds of meters, roadrunner can continue to keep going. Nuff said.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Usain Bolt only can sprint for hundreds of meters, roadrunner can continue to keep going. Nuff said.


200*


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> 200*


Technically one can only sprint for 60. o_o


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Ironically, even Will E. Coyote would win with ease a race against Usain Bolt. Quite amazing that years of (seemingly) useless training could do to a living being.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

spidershane said:


> Technically one can only sprint for 60. o_o


huh? since when?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

soop said:


> huh? since when?


Since the day i lost my virginity.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> huh? since when?


Since about 2 months ago after I found out and googled it straight after I posted to make sure. After 60 metres one starts slowing down. You can still run as fast as you can though.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

spidershane said:


> Since about 2 months ago after I found out and googled it straight after I posted to make sure. After 60 metres one starts slowing down. You can still run as fast as you can though.


I tried googling it too and found nothing, can you give me a link?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> I tried googling it too and found nothing, can you give me a link?


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130330211840AAcQ7Zv


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

spidershane said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130330211840AAcQ7Zv


Am I supposed to just take this guy's word for it? 

To bring this back to the topic a bit, I heard the announcers say that the measured bolt's speed at 50 meters and when he crossed the finish line and the speed he was going was the same in both cases. So...where does that leave us?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> Am I supposed to just take this guy's word for it?
> 
> To bring this back to the topic a bit, I heard the announcers say that the measured bolt's speed at 50 meters and when he crossed the finish line and the speed he was going was the same in both cases. So...where does that leave us?


60 metres is the distance required to reach maximum speed. If you check out newtons laws once something reaches maximum speed it has no choice but to slow down. While we're talking about human physiology and not physics, I have no idea. Pretty sure a cartoon was thrown in there.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

spidershane said:


> 60 metres is the distance required to reach maximum speed. If you check out newtons laws once something reaches maximum speed it has no choice but to slow down. While we're talking about human physiology and not physics, I have no idea. Pretty sure a cartoon was thrown in there.


Can you please post a link to the 60 meter thing and the specific law you are talking about? Because this is not consistent with Usain Bolt going the same speed halfway through the race as he was at the finish line, unless you mean to imply that he was not going as fast as he could from the start are no one else would either.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> Can you please post a link to the 60 meter thing and the specific law you are talking about? Because this is not consistent with Usain Bolt going the same speed halfway through the race as he was at the finish line, unless you mean to imply that he was not going as fast as he could from the start are no one else would either.


Check out Newtons laws of motion. It's very possible he wasn't. I could say Usain Bolt wasn't sprinting, but decided to at the end to win. The yahoo link makes sense when 98% is mentioned. I think there's more to the event than just running flat out. He also got a bad start.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

spidershane said:


> Check out Newtons laws of motion. It's very possible he wasn't. I could say Usain Bolt wasn't sprinting, but decided to at the end to win. The yahoo link makes sense when 98% is mentioned. I think there's more to the event than just running flat out. He also got a bad start.


Yeah, he doesn't have the best start, partly due to his build compared to the other runners, but his back also looks hunched at first, which doesn't seem aerodynamic or efficient at all. I also think that since they are not racing in a vacuum the external factors, while minor, could have enough of an effect. 

Please don't take this as harsh or argumentative (that's not how it's meant), but when I was in high school we spent weeks on those laws I don't want to read through the entire wikipedia page to find this out, can you post a source the the 60 meters thing and the specific law you are talking about, or at the very least in the later case, please tell me the name of the specific law so I can easily look it up myself? 

But really please link me to the 60 meter thing I've googled it twice now, and I don't want to read through some long article just to not find out what I came to and I would rather know why this is the case and how theoretical it is and how far off it is in reality.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

soop said:


> Yeah, he doesn't have the best start, partly due to his build compared to the other runners, but his back also looks hunched at first, which doesn't seem aerodynamic or efficient at all. I also think that since they are not racing in a vacuum the external factors, while minor, could have enough of an effect.
> 
> Please don't take this as harsh or argumentative (that's not how it's meant), but when I was in high school we spent weeks on those laws I don't want to read through the entire wikipedia page to find this out, can you post a source the the 60 meters thing and the specific law you are talking about, or at the very least in the later case, please tell me the name of the specific law so I can easily look it up myself?
> 
> But really please link me to the 60 meter thing I've googled it twice now, and I don't want to read through some long article just to not find out what I came to and I would rather know why this is the case and how theoretical it is and how far off it is in reality.


I just threw the laws in there to say that once an object reaches maximum speed gravity and whatever's around it slows the object down. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_(running) If you scroll down to the heading that says 60 metres it's said there as well. 

With his start that could be why he prefers the 200 metres, because he has more time to reach top speed.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

I :love_heart: Bolt.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Road Runner wins, via Toonforce.


----------



## OkayKay (May 12, 2012)

This guy will beat them both! XD


----------

